# Gym peeves



## milleniumgirl (Jul 15, 2012)

Post them up ............

Guys using their cellphone or chatting with their training partners instead of lifting while you're waiting for a machine or a bench irritate me :->


----------



## CLSMTH700 (Jul 15, 2012)

same thing or similar 

probably my number one pet peeve

I hate people who sit on machines and take them up without doing sets


----------



## Zeek (Jul 15, 2012)

Curling in the squat rack kills me!! 

 Usually some guy with life savers on each side of the olympic bar taking up the whole damn area. If we had more than 1 squat rack i would not care but man. I always run them off from there!!  Time to go...


----------



## Zeek (Jul 15, 2012)

CLSMTH700 said:


> same thing or similar
> 
> probably my number one pet peeve
> 
> I hate people who sit on machines and take them up without doing sets



 It isn't nice for people to sit on the hat and coat racks IMO either


----------



## 69nites (Jul 15, 2012)

The random BS shit in the squat rack and people who are too lazy to rack their weight.


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 15, 2012)

All that...

Plus when I see trainers having clueless people do ridiculous looking, ineffective exercises. 2 days ago I was watching a trainer have a guy do an exercise where he sat on a bosu ball, had one hand on a cable and a dumbbell in the other hand and he was like alternating pressing both hands back and forth. Me and another serious lifter who was in the room both looked at it, then looked at each other, and without saying a word I could just tell that he was as disgusted as I was. Some of these trainers, I don't know where they get their ideas from, but they shouldn't be training people.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jul 15, 2012)

how bout d-bags that  rock like 4 sets of DB's at a time like they need an ocean of dumb bells around them to get it in! share the wealth fuck heads lol I dont miss the gym one bit


----------



## Cashout (Jul 15, 2012)

People who do not respect "personal space" when training. 

There is no reason for someone to be right on top of me when I'm training. 

Again, that is why I built a gym in my home. I never have to deal with this type of stuff these days...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 15, 2012)

There is really only two things I can't stand...

1. Poor personal hygeine. There is no reason to smell like ass. I sweat and work hard in the gym. But I shower daily and where deodorant.  

2.  Bodybuilders that use the monolift.  They're idiots. Half squats if that and they fuckin walk it out.  Go use the god damn cage or something if you're gonna walk it out. Get the fuck out of my monolift. I don't want to walk out anything over 4 bills...


----------



## DF (Jul 15, 2012)

Hot chick putting her water bottle on the bench & not using it...for fuck sake put it on the floor bitch!


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 15, 2012)

guys who hoard the lower weights, people with shit form, people that think they are BB when my arms 10x more developed, people that take a 5 min rest between each set, AND people that seem to think they doen't need deodorant when its' very clear that they do!


----------



## JOMO (Jul 15, 2012)

People who have to yell when not even lifting heavy weight. People who do not re-rack their weights. Gym rules that I can wear toe shoes but cannot deadlift barefoot or in my socks. People using multiple machines at once. People who do the same body part day in and day out. One guy without fail will always be doing chest when I go to the gym. Mon-fri, Ive never seen him lift any other bodypart.


----------



## grind4it (Jul 15, 2012)

Personally I can't stand people siting on machines resting, people not racking dumbells, people trying to talk to me while im working out, leaving water bottles on the floor, on the equipment and old fat guys with no dicks trying to talk to me in the locker room while I'm getting dressed....basically other people in general.

I only go to the gym because I enjoy watching fat girls in tight clothing doing jumping and jiggling movements.


----------



## cokezero (Jul 15, 2012)

1. sitting on the equiptment and sliding there freaking finger on the freaking cell phone. When you come to the gym, come to TRAIN!!!! Not to text or whatever it is they do. I have no prob. telling someone to get out of my way. I even stepped on a new eye phone once. I loved it..

2. If your strong enough to put the weights on then be strong enough to take them off. I have chased people many of times out into the parking lot to tell them to come back in a un rack the weight. I welcome the day someone tells me no. It will be a bloody freaking mess!


----------



## CLSMTH700 (Jul 15, 2012)

wow actually forgot, i think i dislike this even more than people hogging machines is people who stand in from of the dumbell racks and make you practically pull a muscle trying to put your weights back.



Ezekiel said:


> Curling in the squat rack kills me!!
> 
> Usually some guy with life savers on each side of the olympic bar taking up the whole damn area. If we had more than 1 squat rack i would not care but man. I always run them off from there!!  Time to go...


----------



## noobmuscle (Jul 15, 2012)

How about those guys that come in every day and train on the flat bench followed by some bicep curls.


----------



## CLSMTH700 (Jul 15, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> Hot chick putting her water bottle on the bench & not using it...for fuck sake put it on the floor bitch!



lol   haha


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 15, 2012)

People who leave a water bottle as a sign they own the machine and then they walk away...Lucky I dont pee in that bottle


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 15, 2012)

Guy where I work out is a complete asshole.


----------



## KingMoose (Jul 15, 2012)

Too many to list.  I don't have a home gym. (Yet)  And I refuse to drive 25min to get to a gym (I know for you city-dwellers 25min may seem short.) Getting ready to try another gym next week. 

Curls in the squat rack are number one.  I think people just annoy me in general so I'm used to overlooking a lot of "stupid".


----------



## beasto (Jul 15, 2012)

For sure #1 misuse of the squat rack. People are always doing dumb shit on my leg days in the racks. Or when hot girls approach, because then I have to chatter for a minute.


----------



## DF (Jul 15, 2012)

The guy that piles on a shitload of weight for shrugs & gets a whole body workout trying to get big traps.


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 15, 2012)

All the above plus those fuckers who just move their arms 2inches while bench pressing and Think they can lift a lot of weights. Plus the spandex guys GGRRRRR!!!!!!!


----------



## DF (Jul 15, 2012)

Lol, same shrug guy grabbing a heavy DB to do bend over rows.  With very little bend & not much of a fucking row.


----------



## amore169 (Jul 16, 2012)

There's a guy in my gym that he uses some type of grease on his body, everytime he uses a machine he leaves it all freaking sticky and grease! Hate it.


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 16, 2012)

Skinny weak pussies lifting their shirts rubbing their abs bragging about being lean but can't deadlift or squat 225

Same fuckers in the squat rack doing curls

Get off the fucking phone

Dude she don't like you like that so shut up and lift or go home


----------



## Yaya (Jul 16, 2012)

the idiot eating his beef and rice and drinking his yellow drink, fucking area smells the carnegie deli when im trying to lift. Dude comes to the gym and eats a lunch, he sits on a flat bench near the dumbells and eats aways... dork..


----------



## Infantry87 (Jul 16, 2012)

Fat guys who wear those tight ass underarmour shirts with their chest poked out and think theyre the shit. Id love to cave in there bitch titty chest. Also when guys scratch their balls, then start working out nad dont wipe it down. Number 1 is when nasty disrespectful jerkoffs cropdust the area im working out in


----------



## Georgia (Jul 16, 2012)

Ear phones in blaring and phone in hand. Slow and no help to anyone needing a lift


----------



## BigFella (Jul 16, 2012)

Maybe I'm mellow now I'm older, maybe I need to up my TRT dose, maybe because the gym is "exclusive" (i.e. expensive) and not crowded - I haven't been bugged at the gym for years!

But back when: People not racking their weights #1. I always thought it was super-selfish.

But the #1+++ is smelly big bastards!


----------



## Shane1974 (Jul 16, 2012)

Curiosity said:


> All that...
> 
> Plus when I see trainers having clueless people do ridiculous looking, ineffective exercises. 2 days ago I was watching a trainer have a guy do an exercise where he sat on a bosu ball, had one hand on a cable and a dumbbell in the other hand and he was like alternating pressing both hands back and forth. Me and another serious lifter who was in the room both looked at it, then looked at each other, and without saying a word I could just tell that he was as disgusted as I was. Some of these trainers, I don't know where they get their ideas from, but they shouldn't be training people.



Trainers period.


----------



## Omegareign (Jul 16, 2012)

The guy that does curls directly in front of the dumbell rack.  Step back a few feet moron.


----------



## corvettels3 (Jul 17, 2012)

Omegareign said:


> The guy that does curls directly in front of the dumbell rack.  Step back a few feet moron.



Plenty of those dumbshit at my gym..  Also, how about jackasses that do not rack their plates.


----------



## curls (Jul 17, 2012)

The sweaty ass fuckers that do not wipe down the equipment.  I do not want to lift in a puddle of your ass sweat.  Everyone sweats wipe the shit off!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cokezero (Jul 17, 2012)

I also hate the guys that come in the gym that go straight to the squat rack and they do 3 reps of 700lbs and then walk around bragging about it. most of the time they weigh close to 700lbs. Then they start talking about how much they can squat or deadlift when the girls come around. I told a guy once that he might as well tell her that in arabic because she has no idea what you just said. Plus your fat! you want a hot chicks attention (which is the only reason i do what i do) get down to 8% a show off those jacked abs. some guys want to brag about benching 800lbs, I like just looking like I do. ( I by no means many any offense to power lifters. If your a true power lifter you do what you do and you don't walk around making sure everyone else knows too)


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 17, 2012)

Omegareign said:


> The guy that does curls directly in front of the dumbell rack.  Step back a few feet moron.



OMG...THIS! Or they stand in front of the BB rack!


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 17, 2012)

corvettels3 said:


> Plenty of those dumbshit at my gym..  Also, how about jackasses that do not rack their plates.



lol, had a guy get off the leg press (knew I was waiting) and leave 6 plates on each side...REALLY!


----------



## DF (Jul 17, 2012)

Jenner said:


> lol, had a guy get off the leg press (knew I was waiting) and leave 6 plates on each side...REALLY!



Damn, what a douche.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 17, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> Damn, what a douche.



no biggie, I just let the P word slip and started unloading


----------



## Solid Snake (Jul 17, 2012)

1. people who use benches to place dbs, water botlles, etc

2. anything in the squat rack other than squat

3. guys who think they are big but really arent.

4. girls that think they can get away with wearing tight clothes when we all know they shouldnt.

5. When people i dont know ask me for/about steroids.


----------



## Georgia (Jul 17, 2012)

Girls that wear tight clothing bending over doing deadlifts & squats right in front of me











OH wait this is gym PEEVES not PERVS okay okay


----------



## Jada (Jul 18, 2012)

I hate people that act like the machine is there's and doesn't like to share!
Talkin shit and when u ask how many the person hey bro how many sets u have left uhh 7. That shit kills me!


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 18, 2012)

ILS(imaginary lats syndrome) when i see these guys i  come from the other side of the gym and walk right up into them and try to put them on their ass.

Fat soldiers who instead of doing some fucking cardio and lose the gut, will sit in the gym for an hour doing neck curls so they can pass the tape test and make bodyfat numbers.

Crossfitters in the squat cage.

Crossfitters and their giant 10lb ego boosting plates.

People that ask for spotters. I never use one. And i think if u need a spotter, then the shit is too heavy for you and you deserve to be pinned under the bar till u turn fucking green.

The hot chicks doing zumba right next to the squat cage... Try doing deadlifts with a raging bonner... It just doesnt work out too well...


----------



## trim (Jul 18, 2012)

1. I hate it when I am trying to stare at the hot chicks working out, and they give me dirty looks.

2. Hate it when I am working out and some dude tries to come up to me and sell me supplements.


----------



## corvettels3 (Jul 18, 2012)

Solid Snake said:


> 1. people who use benches to place dbs, water botlles, etc
> 
> 2. anything in the squat rack other than squat
> 
> ...



Number 4 is so true here in San Antonio.. The fatties are taking over. I guess they think the "muffin top" look is sexy. Makes me want to puke.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 18, 2012)

"People that ask for spotters. I never use one. And i think if u need a spotter, then the shit is too heavy for you and you deserve to be pinned under the bar till u turn fucking green."

Agree with all, but if doing huge weights you should have one, prolly should have one ahead of time though.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 18, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> "People that ask for spotters. I never use one. And i think if u need a spotter, then the shit is too heavy for you and you deserve to be pinned under the bar till u turn fucking green."
> 
> Agree with all, but if doing huge weights you should have one, prolly should have one ahead of time though.



I don't have a training partner but when I need someone, I have a few go to guys at my gym. Sometimes I just need it for the mental support if you know what I mean


----------



## fognozzle (Jul 19, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> The guy that piles on a shitload of weight for shrugs & gets a whole body workout trying to get big traps.



Yep, that'd be me. Very weak area for me so I feel the need to go heavy on DB and BB shrugs. Been doing DL's for a while now to help.


----------

